# Remodel finally over!



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

The remodel on my tank is finally done. I didn't think that I would ever finish it...
So, here is the 80g tall all planted. It should look good in a week or so when it fills in 










*From the other side: *











I also have this going on on my desk. It is starting to turn out nice. 12" cube shrimp tank. The _Eriocaulon cinereum_ I got at and is most defiantly one of my top 5 favorite plants. 


*It was like this:*










*Now I have this going on:*


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks very nice! good job!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

some good looking tanks right there


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great bro


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i like that "Eriocaulon cinereum". I haven't seen it before...not even on the website i normally order from. looks cool!


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuzz said:


> i like that "Eriocaulon cinereum". I haven't seen it before...not even on the website i normally order from. looks cool!


It is hard to come by, and not the easiest plant to grow.... Needs soft water, low PH, and high light. 

I moved a few things around, and got my CO2 tank today ( finally after a million years ), so I hooked up my new regulator and diffuser and all that good stuff. The main tank looks 100X better today. Will post much better pics when I take them tomorrow.


----------

